# International Coding



## EFCoding (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay so I got my coding license and I'm going to be moving to the UK in the near future.  I had looked at some coding positions over there, and they want ICD-9 but they also want some crazy acronyms lol.  I was wondering does anyone know where I can find information on what courses I will need to take to meet the criteria for an international coding position?  Help!  Google is just letting me down lol.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 20, 2011)

The UK utilizes ICD-10, and HCPCS codes.  Check out this website, this is the coding certification for the UK...not sure if a CPC will help you there, unless you code for the US DOD.  

http://www.connectingforhealth.nhs....oding/trainingaccred/accreditation/index_html 

When you become proficient in I-10..let us know what we're all in for!  

Good luck!


----------

